# Former High School Bully



## sop (Jun 5, 2009)

What would you do if you got a call about a man or woman receiving a cut from a glass bottle, and you got on scene to find out the victim was a bully who used to pick on you daily in high school? Part two of the scenario is the former bully is drunk and starts bullying you like old times?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2009)

Situation 1) Wouldn't cahnge a single thing I do.  I'll laugh to my self about their lives, but that's expected.

Situation 2)  Describe bullying.  Combative?  PD and restraints.  Just verbal?  Back to the snicker from answer one.




But these are purely hypothetical, because I was never picked on by bullies, in high school or otherwise.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 5, 2009)

My answer: 10 gauge in the EJ bilaterally. IO in the sternum for backup and good measure.

Right Answer: Treat them as any other patient and do not deviate from the standard of care.

Commentary: If it feels good to say or do it (to a supervisor or the public) it is probably wrong.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2009)

daedalus said:


> My answer: 10 gauge in the EJ bilaterally. IO in the sternum for backup and good measure.



I hope you're joking.

You treat them as any other patient. Your past problems should have no part in patient care, and if it does you should allow your partner to tech or call for another unit, if possible.



> because I was never picked on by bullies,



Suuure.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 5, 2009)

Be glad to see that they were still alive! I hope I have kinda outgrown the revenge thing... it's called maturity. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Jun 5, 2009)

any patient who is violent, you call the cops. 

who care sif he used to bully you?  Life moves on.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Suuure.





And I quote you on this;




> EXCUSE ME?


----------



## imurphy (Jun 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be glad to see that they were still alive! I hope I have kinda outgrown the revenge thing... it's called maturity.
> 
> R/r 911



Unfortunately, maturity not always there. In fact, (probably linked here) some new EMTs are not out of High school that long....

Hopefully, common sense prevails!


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 7, 2009)

*Call my mommy.*

.................................:glare:


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 7, 2009)

imurphy said:


> some new EMTs are not out of High school that long....



Maturity isn't always related to age. I've met many "Adults" who are more immature than most 7th graders. Likewise, I've met a few "kids" who are more mature than many adults.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 7, 2009)

Kill 'em with kindness!  :wub:


----------



## alphatrauma (Jun 8, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Kill 'em with kindness!  :wub:




or loading dose of KCl


Sadly, in this place, I need to state for the record "just kidding". :glare:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 9, 2009)

Take my ball, go home, start that P90X thing, some back in 90 days and beat the crap out of them.

And...


> Sadly, in this place, I need to state for the record "just kidding".


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm going to be the pessimistic one here.
If patient's condition is serious enough and the outcome is less than perfect, how is you history with the patient going to look for you?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 9, 2009)

I actually had the opportunity to treat a former bully of mine.  I treated him just as I would any other patient.  Most high school bullying situations tend to simmer with time, specifically towards the end of high school and the beginning of adulthood (in my experience, anyway).  I actually saw him just a few weeks ago and we talked like old friends.  I remarked that he was doing better since the last time I saw him.  He asked what I meant, and I said that last time I'd seen him I was scooping him into an ambulance.  He goes "That was you?!?"  So me treating him didn't have any impact on his perception of me.  Life goes on and people change.


----------



## downunderwunda (Jun 9, 2009)

sop said:


> What would you do if you got a call about a man or woman receiving a cut from a glass bottle, and you got on scene to find out the victim was a bully who used to pick on you daily in high school? Part two of the scenario is the former bully is drunk and starts bullying you like old times?



2 things.

1. This situation is farcicle. A person wants to be silly, then you walk away. You control the scene, not the patient. Call for back up.

2. If you feel the need to ask this question, choose another profession because it sounds like you have too many issues that will prevent you from providing dicrimination free & judgement free treatment to your patients.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 10, 2009)

1) Treat like any other patient.

2) Ignore unless they get combative, then get backup.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 21, 2009)

0.1mg/kg of Midazolam. Not my problem anymore. B)


----------



## emtbill (Jul 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> My answer: 10 gauge in the EJ bilaterally.



There's a 10 gague? The biggest I've ever seen is a 12! h34r:


----------



## RielHalfbreed (Jul 21, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Maturity isn't always related to age. I've met many "Adults" who are more immature than most 7th graders. Likewise, I've met a few "kids" who are more mature than many adults.



You're not kidding! I've worked in a few industries and there are more drama queens and whiny little girls working in this industry than any other I've ever seen. See whining about bullying for reference...


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Treat the patient the same way you'd treat any other. As someone already said, if the patient has a problem, let your partner tech. Last resort.....break hard! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I hope you're joking.
> 
> You treat them as any other patient. Your past problems should have no part in patient care, and if it does you should allow your partner to tech or call for another unit, if possible.
> 
> ...



..........<_< Your sense of humor seems to be lacking young one....<_<


----------

